# Cops didn't catch this Burglar



## AZ Jim (Dec 8, 2015)

[h=1]Suspected Burglar Killed By Alligator While Hiding From Police In A Pond[/h]

*news.yahoo.com*/suspected-burglar-killed-by-alligator-while-hiding-104133932.html
4 hours ago                View photo
 . 





 A suspected burglar has been killed by an alligator while hiding out in a pond.
 The body of Matthew Riggins, 22, was found in water in Barefoot Bay in Florida ten days after he was reported missing.
 Police said Riggins was attacked by an 11-foot long alligator while he was hiding out after a series of planned break-ins.
 Before he was reported missing, Riggins called his girlfriend to tell her he would be in the area breaking into homes.
 Two men dressed in black lurking behind homes were spotted  by residents, leading to a police search of the area that involved a  helicopter and dog units. 
 The search was called off but Riggins was reported missing by his family the next day.
 Major Tod Goodyear, from the Brevard County Sheriff’s Office, told BayNews9: “He probably went into the lake to hide from the officers and the dog, and came across that gator.
 “To hide somewhere to try and get away, and then meeting up with an animal like that, no, I’ve never had that happen before.”
 When a police dive team located Riggins’ body, they also came across the alligator, which was euthanised.
 Some of Riggins’ remains were found inside the animal’s stomach.
_(Picture: Brevard County Sheriff’s Office)_


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 8, 2015)

I think that story is a croc ...


----------



## WhatInThe (Dec 8, 2015)

I thought some like to cut off the hands of a thief but eat them?


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 8, 2015)

WhatInThe said:


> I thought some like to cut off the hands of a thief but eat them?


Does seem a little extreme.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 8, 2015)

A retirement community a few miles south of us. We certainly have all sorts of crazy incidents here in Florida.


----------



## WhatInThe (Dec 8, 2015)

Wonder what kind of shoes this gator likes.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 8, 2015)

Umm, I understand the guy was a criminal, but hardly Charles Manson. He did not deserve to die such a horrible agonising death. I am wincing a bit at some of the posts on this thread. Sorry, I do understand the value of black humour, but eek!


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 8, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Umm, I understand the guy was a criminal, but hardly Charles Manson. He did not deserve to die such a horrible agonising death. I am wincing a bit at some of the posts on this thread. Sorry, I do understand the value of black humour, but eek!


 You'll live through it.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 8, 2015)

Fair enough.....  alligator meat is tasty..   I wonder if the gator felt the same about human... do you think we taste like chicken too?


----------



## Debby (Dec 8, 2015)

In the horse world, it's not uncommon to say something like, 'my horse is six now and his brains finally grew in', meaning before that, they look grownup and 'sensible', but they still aren't and think and react 'young'.   I can think of a few people from my youth whose 'brains hadn't grown in' yet, but then they did and now they are retiring from good jobs where they held lots of responsibility, etc.  The foolish young man who died so terribly might have grown up to be one of those, but his folks will never know.....very sad.

The other thing that makes me feel bad is that they killed the alligator for being an alligator doing what alligators do.  If he wasn't supposed to be there because it was in the middle of a little community, why didn't they move him?  That's what they do with bears in Whistler for the most part.


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 8, 2015)

I pulled this little bit from an article on Alligators:   

"Once you get the meat from the hide, the fun starts. That's when we get to eating and cooking.  Now, most people are familiar with eating alligator meat that has  been seasoned, deep fried and served with a dipping sauce as an  appetizer or first course. This meat comes primarily from the tail  section of the alligator.
 And before you can ask, the answer is yes, *it does taste somewhat like chicken*."


----------



## Linda (Dec 8, 2015)

Debby said:


> In the horse world, it's not uncommon to say something like, 'my horse is six now and his brains finally grew in', meaning before that, they look grownup and 'sensible', but they still aren't and think and react 'young'.   I can think of a few people from my youth whose 'brains hadn't grown in' yet, but then they did and now they are retiring from good jobs where they held lots of responsibility, etc.  The foolish young man who died so terribly might have grown up to be one of those, but his folks will never know.....very sad.
> 
> The other thing that makes me feel bad is that they killed the alligator for being an alligator doing what alligators do.  If he wasn't supposed to be there because it was in the middle of a little community, why didn't they move him?  That's what they do with bears in Whistler for the most part.


 Debby, I wonder if they had to kill the Alligator to find out if he had any of the young man in his stomach?  I don't know if you can pump a gator's stomach or not.  I sure wouldn't want to try and induce vomiting.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 8, 2015)

I found it very tasty....  tender dark meat... perhaps a bit greasier.  I had it deep fried in small pieces as an appetizer with a dipping sauce.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 8, 2015)

Linda said:


> Debby, I wonder if they had to kill the Alligator to find out if he had any of the young man in his stomach?  I don't know if you can pump a gator's stomach or not.  I sure wouldn't want to try and induce vomiting.



I believe that if parts of the man were missing... it was a safe bet they were in the gators stomach.


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 8, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I found it very tasty....  tender dark meat... perhaps a bit greasier.  I had it deep fried in small pieces as an appetizer with a dipping sauce.



I'd try it.  I have had rattlesnake and it honestly did taste like chicken.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 8, 2015)

The more articles like this I see coming out of Florida the less inclined I am to move there someday.

Sorry, Pap. :sentimental:


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 8, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> The more articles like this I see coming out of Florida the less inclined I am to move there someday.
> 
> Sorry, Pap. :sentimental:


 Come out here Phil all you need worry about here is scorpions and rattlesnakes and Republicans.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 8, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Come out here Phil all you need worry about here is scorpions and rattlesnakes and Republicans.



...

... I'll take the gators, thanks. :crushed:


----------



## WhatInThe (Dec 8, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> ...
> 
> ... I'll take the gators, thanks. :crushed:



Along with tourists, snow birds, carpet baggers and snakes dumped in Everglades by exotic pet owners.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 8, 2015)

WhatInThe said:


> Along with tourists, snow birds, carpet baggers and snakes dumped in Everglades by exotic pet owners.



Of all of those, the tourists terrify me the most - I've BEEN to DisneyWorld!


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 8, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Come out here Phil all you need worry about here is scorpions and rattlesnakes and Republicans.



I'll take the scorpions and the rattlesnakes thank you very much.


----------



## imp (Dec 8, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Fair enough.....  alligator meat is tasty..   I wonder if the gator felt the same about human... *do you think "we" taste like chicken too*?



I suspect that if "WE" means humans in general, not necessarily forum folks, rather skunk than chicken.   

imp


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 8, 2015)

Hmmm. I am made of sugar and spice and everything nice dontcha know, I taste like Mermaid Ambrosia. Ahem, ok I really need some sleep. Lolol.


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 8, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Umm, I understand the guy was a criminal, but hardly Charles Manson. He did not deserve to die such a horrible agonising death. I am wincing a bit at some of the posts on this thread. Sorry, I do understand the value of black humour, but eek!



We have the same black humour over here about tourists who get eaten by crocs. 
Most commonly they seem to be Americans although this account refers to a Belgian.



> 24 year old Belgian tourist Stefaan Van Turnhout, now world famous as Stupid Stefaan, was on holidays in Cape Tribulation and went for a walk on Myall Beach.
> At the north end of the beach he arrived at Mason Creek where 2 metre long saltwater crocodile Allan lives, well known with the locals.
> 
> There were plenty of warning signs at the creek to make people aware of the presence of the croc but SS decided that he was going to get a great photo and waded into the creek, camera in one hand, and in the other hand         a stick that he hit the water surface with, to try to attract the crocodile         closer.
> ...


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 8, 2015)

Warrigal said:


> We have the same black humour over here about tourists who get eaten by crocs.
> Most commonly they seem to be Americans although this account refers to a Belgian.



I think we Americans probably taste better.  Bet you never saw one spit an American back out.


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 8, 2015)

It's the diet of Southern Fried Chicken that they particularly like, especially for a late night snack.
Never venture into the river after dark if you have just feasted on KFC.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 8, 2015)

Sooo, they love greay food I take it? Just like us--who knew? We share a bond.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 8, 2015)

Oops, meant to say greasy.


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 8, 2015)

Hey!  Come on now!  I only eat the Colonel's KFC maybe once an month.  I prefer to think they just want our genes...


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 8, 2015)

*No, crocodiles do not take kindly to men who enter the water hoping to exchange genetic material.

*Never make that mistake in Australia or in Africa. I can't speak for alligators though.


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 8, 2015)

Warrigal said:


> *No, crocodiles do not take kindly to men who enter the water hoping to exchange genetic material.
> 
> *Never make that mistake in Australia or in Africa. I can't speak for alligators though.


That's a croc!!!


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 8, 2015)

On my many drives down to Florida I recall seeing billboard ads for alligator farms.

I always thought that was ridiculous - paying to see a bunch of alligators in blue coveralls and straw hats, digging at the earth for a few potatoes or such ...


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 8, 2015)

I think they are watermelon farmers ackshully....they are always willing to give you a bite....


----------



## mitchezz (Dec 8, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I'll take the scorpions and the rattlesnakes thank you very much.



I thought rattlesnakes and Republicans were one and the same????


----------

